# Abrahamsen's orchestration of "Children's Corner" by Debussy



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

Quite a beautiful orchestration for all to enjoy.

If you are open minded, please come and enjoy some of the fantastic musical offerings of Hans Abrahamsen in the "Exploring Contemporary" thread!

Here is one of my Abrahamsen pieces:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Very nice. Thanks for bringing it to our attention. Excellent alternative to the well-known Caplet orchestration. Wonder what it costs to rent?


----------

